# HOWTO xorg-cvs + shadow + true transparency

## arsen

WSTĘP

Od paru dni usiłowałem zmusić xorg-a z cvs-a do wyswietlania cieni a póżniej true transparency (prawdziwej przezroczystości), co chwila sie borykałem z dziwnymi rezultatami aż się udało, w tym howto opisze jak to zrobić dla karty opartej na chipsecie nvidi.

Na samym początku zacznijmy od instalacji xorg-a, w tej chwili w portage znajduje sie snapshot z cvs-a o numerze xorg-x11-6.7.99.902

przystępujemy do odmaskowania gdyż ów pakiet ma przypis hardmasked (przez tydzien używania nie miałem w ogóle problemów z działaniem samego cvs-owego xorga)

zatem do:

```

/etc/portage/package.unmask

```

dodajemy wpis:

```

x11-base/xorg-x11

```

następnie ustawiamy keywords dla swojej architektury.

czyli w:

```

/etc/portage/package.keywords

```

dopisujemy:

```

x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86

```

gdzie ~x86 to nasza architektura. (UWAGA. posiadacze sparc-ów nie skompilują tego xorg-a poprawnie.

Teraz instalujemy sterowniki do nvidi, koniecznie w wersji 1.0.6111:

```

emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel

```

Następnie przechodzimy do właściwej kompilacji

```

emerge x11-base/xorg-x11

```

tutaj znów UWAGA. Posiadacze kart nvidi nie mogą wlączać do USE

dlloader, uniemożliwia to korzystanie z drivera "nvidia".

Po udanej kompilacji przechodzimy do konfiguracji:

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Osobiście mi nie chciał działać stary konfig, więc konfigurowałem od nowa.

Teraz jak zwykle konfigurujemy xorg.conf za pomocą xorgconf, vim czy innymi przez siebie preferowanymi narzędziami.

Następnie tak jak zwykle w konfigu ustawiamy opcje dotyczące karty dla sterowników nvidia, a zatem:

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

w sekcji: 

```

Section "Module"

```

"odchaszowujemy"

```

Load       "glx"

```

Następnie w sekcji:

```

Section "Device"

```

Ustawiamy:

```

Driver      "nvidia"

Option "RenderAccel" "on"

```

Drugiej opcji nie należy przeoczyć, jest to eksperymentalna opcja najnowszych sterowników nvidi, bez tej opcji nic nie zdziałamy.

Następnie na koncu konfiga tworzymy osobną sekcje.

```

Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite"     "Enable"

EndSection

```

Następnie po innych usprawnieniach konfiga według swoich potrzeb wykonujemy:

```

opengl-update nvidia

```

Teraz sprawdzamy czy wszystko działa, włączając swój ulubiony wm lub środowisko.

Teraz pora zainstalować 2 dodatki, xcompmgr wykorzystujący Compozite xorga, dla aplikacji specjalnie nie napisancych dla tego rozszerzenia, potrafi tworzyć cienie na wzór tych za MacOsX, oraz  transset, robiący przezroczyste okna w dosłownym tego slowa znaczeniu jak zresztą bedzie widać na koncu howto w screenshocie który zamieściłem.

Zatem przystępujemy do odmaskowania:

```

/etc/portage/package.unmask

```

```

x11-misc/xcompmgr

x11-misc/transset

```

oraz ustawiamy keywords jak w przypadku xorg.

```

/etc/portage/package.keywords

```

```

x11-misc/xcompmgr ~x86

x11-misc/transset ~x86

```

Teraz przystępujemy do instalacji:

```

emerge x11-misc/xcompmgr x11-misc/transset

```

po poprawnej instalacji przy odpalonych X-ach, wykonujemy:

```

xcompmgr -c

```

a następnie:

```

transset

```

po odpaleniu transset, zmieni nam się kursor myszy, wtedy klikamy na jakieś okno, i cieszymy się przezroczystością.

Na razie jest to wszystko we wczesnym stadium rozwoju, ale chodzi przyzwoicie, jeśli chcemy zwiekszyć przezroczystość musimy wyedytować żródła transset:

i w pliku transSet.c, w 79 linijce kodu mamy taką oto linijke:

```

opacity = 0xa0000000;

```

2 pierwsze znaki po 0x, pozwalają na manipulacje poziomem przezroczystości.

Po ponownym spakowaniu żródeł, nie zapomnijmy o wygenerowaniu na nowo sumy kontrolnej dla x11-misc/transset, czyli:

```

ebuild /usr/portage/x11-misc/transset/transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild digest

```

Wtedy nie będzie problemów.

mało to w sumie wygodne, ale z tego co widać coraz szybciej sie to rozwija, i wkrótce pewnie edycja żródeł nie będzie konieczna.

Na zakonczenie moje screenshoty:

zrzut z właczonymi cieniami 

zrzut z cieniami i przezroczystością

----------

## axquan

dobre, naprawdę niezłe. Już się miałem spytać ciebie o to samo na linuxweb, ale skoro mnie uprzedziłeś, nie ma  nic przeciwko  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

A jak z wydajnoscia tego?

----------

## arsen

puki nie użyłem

```

Option "RenderAccel" "on" 

```

było bardzo licho, teraz normalnie to działa, nie widze róznicy, cpu na 0% stoi, chyba ze wieksze okno sie przesuwa które jest przezroczyste, wtedy na chwile podskakuje do 40%.

----------

## _troll_

hihihi - no rzeczywiscie zaczyna to wygladac jak mac'owe  :Smile: 

Ja tak potrollowac - moze sie myle, ale nie trzeba odmaskowywac nic - w zamian nalezy podac dokladna sciezke do pliku z ebuildem. Odpada wowczas grzebanie w plikach (czego luserzy nie lubia), a wystarczy skonkretyzowac polecenie emerge'a.

BTW. Czy wiadomo na kiedy zaplanowana jest (chociaz przyblizona) data wydania nowego xorg'a?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## phranzee

_troll_: afair pod koniec miesiaca, tak pisali w innych watkach o x11-cvs

ladne howto, przyda sie polskojezycznym  :Smile: 

na screenach widze fvwm, bez bledow. na enlightenment i pekwm mam problemy z kilkoma png w listwie okna oraz z kursorem scrollowania w firefoxie, zobacze jeszcze w opcjach. da rade automatycznie, przy wlaczaniu okien przypisywac im przezroczystosc ?

a, bym zapomnial  :Razz:  aterm z tinttype true ma przesuniete tlo  :Confused: 

----------

## arsen

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> hihihi - no rzeczywiscie zaczyna to wygladac jak mac'owe 
> 
> Ja tak potrollowac - moze sie myle, ale nie trzeba odmaskowywac nic - w zamian nalezy podac dokladna sciezke do pliku z ebuildem. Odpada wowczas grzebanie w plikach (czego luserzy nie lubia), a wystarczy skonkretyzowac polecenie emerge'a.
> 
> BTW. Czy wiadomo na kiedy zaplanowana jest (chociaz przyblizona) data wydania nowego xorg'a?
> ...

 

co do:

```

emerge foo.ebuild 

```

to tak się instalowało kiedyś pakiety w gentoo jak nie było emerge  :Smile: 

ma jedną wadę to rozwiązanie, po takiej instalacji pakiet nie jest zapisywany w world, i bym w tym Howto musial pisać jak dopisć każdy pakiet do worlda, więc uważam że moje rozwiązanie jest bardziej prawidłowe  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> _troll_: afair pod koniec miesiaca, tak pisali w innych watkach o x11-cvs
> 
> ladne howto, przyda sie polskojezycznym 
> 
> na screenach widze fvwm, bez bledow. na enlightenment i pekwm mam problemy z kilkoma png w listwie okna oraz z kursorem scrollowania w firefoxie, zobacze jeszcze w opcjach. da rade automatycznie, przy wlaczaniu okien przypisywac im przezroczystosc ?
> ...

 

co do tych przesunięc puki co mam to samo, poprostu w niektorych rozmiarach okien tego nie widać, puki co mam nadzieje że to poprawią.

----------

## phranzee

tez mam taka nadzieje  :Smile: 

problem z atermem rozwiazany - wylaczylem transparency  :Laughing: 

ale przy okazji znalazlem powazniejszy blad - mplayer ma duze trudnosci z -vo xv  :Confused:  obraz raz jest raz nie ma... cale szczescie ze chociaz tvtime dziala poprawnie.

oczywiscie sa te same bledy co w windzie - cokolwiek z cieniem pojawi sie ponad oknem z overlayem (np tvtime) to w miejscu cienia traci sie caly obraz, ale to normalne.

edit: -vo xvidix narazie dziala. zobaczymy

----------

## axquan

[offtopic]Eee, czy was naprawdę nie razi to pUki ?[/offtopic]

----------

## fallow

[dobry_offtopic_nie_jest_zly]

ja popelniam tyle przestepstw ortograficznych i literkowych, ze (... ) , ale tak bardziej rekurencyjnie w btw to czytam rownie szybko i nie zwrocilem na to uwagi hehehe, a jeden poziom wyzej z btw to (...) ze chyba czas zaczac zwracac uwage na to jak sie pisze , choc to trudne kiedy piszac cos, chce sie robic juz cos innego  :Smile: 

[/dobry_offtopic_nie_jest_zly]

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

tak na zachete  :Wink: 

http://www.deviantart.com/view/10047318/

http://157.158.1.3/~thriadae/desktops/screenshot-20040823_103739.png

----------

## fallow

a dla tych ktorzy uzywaja drivera "Keyboard" do klawiatury jeszcze info ze nalezy go zmienic na "kbd" przy wersji cvs`owej  :Smile: 

heh , na wersji z portage kashania mi sie epplety ...  :Sad: 

enlightenment z tego co wiem kashani sie w ogole i w szczegole przy composite , ale sprobuje jeszcze raz tym razem na wersji bezposrednio z cvs z pachtami z portage  , moze tym razem nie bedzie sie kashanic wychodzenie z xow i epplety beda ok  :Smile: 

----------

## changs

EE no niby wszystko dziala ale Openbox kaszani sie po wlaczeniu cieniow  :Smile: 

A dokladniej Menu i dekoracje okien sie kaszania. Reszta wyglada fajnie jednak dekoracja okien i menu jest prawie nie czytelne. Nie wiem czy tak juz zostanie ( byc moze to wina zmienionego api xservera, ale wtedy tak zostanie bo openbox3 juz raczej nie rozwija sie   :Crying or Very sad:  ) .  W kazdym badz razie Mac OS X i tak lepiej wyglada   :Laughing: 

----------

## fallow

taa.enlightenment tez sie ladnie kashani : http://www.hiroki.de/media/gentoo/xorg-cvs-enlightenment.png

a Tu ludzie zaczeli zglaszac bledy , tez sie dopisalem 

https://freedesktop.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1053

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

u mnie w enlightement nie bylo az takich problemow  :Wink:  tylko przyciski w rogu okna byly troche przesuniete. poza tym dzialalo ok

----------

## nelchael

[juz zupelnie OT]

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> http://157.158.1.3/~thriadae/desktops/screenshot-20040823_103739.png

 

Ciekawa tapeta  :Smile:  Mozna prosic o linka?  :Wink: 

----------

## phranzee

prosze bardzo: klik klik

----------

## nelchael

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> prosze bardzo: klik klik

 

Dziekuje  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

a to moja piekna kashana enlightenmenta , tak samo na 16.7 i na 16.7.1 cvs 

http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kashanka.jpg

epplety kompletnie skashanione  :Smile: 

phranzee : u Ciebie lepiej jest ?

----------

## phranzee

 *fallow wrote:*   

> a to moja piekna kashana enlightenmenta , tak samo na 16.7 i na 16.7.1 cvs 
> 
> http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kashanka.jpg
> 
> epplety kompletnie skashanione 
> ...

 przyznam sie ze eppletow jakos wtedy nie wlaczalem. listwy okien wygladaly podobnie. to samo dzieje sie chyba w kazdym wm. 

narazie wrocilem do 6.7 i grzecznie poczekam az wszystko bedzie razem jako tako chodzic. 2 razy sie system wywalil, a to jest ze tak powiem pewna niedogodnosc  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

co do dziwnych zachowań paska tytułowego...w fvwm czasem mam dziwnie przyciski przesunięte.

Druga sprawa mplayer, jednak dziwnie się zachowuje, raz jest obraz a raz go nie ma, zależy od szczęscia przy włączaniu  :Smile: , 

fallow.....widze że ostro kaszani ci się enlightenment... tutaj screenshot gdzie któś ok ma wyświetlanie:

http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=451724553411e99c387230&p=screen

zapytaj go może w komentarzach do tego shota.

Sprawa ostatnia, xcompmgr który musi byc na razie używany bo żaden na razie wm nie obsluguje sam w sobie compozite, wieć jak zaczną pisac wm-y pod compozite pewni wszystkie problemy znikną

ps. metacity z cvs ma wsparcie dla compozite  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

mplayer rzeczywiscie sie kaszani  :Razz: 

-vo x11 lub xvidix dziala dobrze, ale to i tak nie xv.

----------

## fallow

oka, napisalem mu  :Smile:  thx arsen  :Smile: 

swietny podpis phranzee  :Wink: 

----------

## phranzee

 *fallow wrote:*   

> swietny podpis phranzee 

 thnx  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

łooo, jakie piękne 3D  :Very Happy: , no prawie :>

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> łooo, jakie piękne 3D , no prawie :>

 

```

                  _    ___   ___    _ _                  

  __ _  ___ _ __ | |_ / _ \ / _ \  | (_)_ __  _   ___  __

 / _` |/ _ \ '_ \| __| | | | | | | | | | '_ \| | | \ \/ /

| (_| |  __/ | | | |_| |_| | |_| | | | | | | | |_| |>  < 

 \__, |\___|_| |_|\__|\___/ \___/  |_|_|_| |_|\__,_/_/\_\

 |___/                                                   

```

lub 

```

                                    _/        _/_/      _/_/    

     _/_/_/    _/_/    _/_/_/    _/_/_/_/  _/    _/  _/    _/   

  _/    _/  _/_/_/_/  _/    _/    _/      _/    _/  _/    _/    

 _/    _/  _/        _/    _/    _/      _/    _/  _/    _/     

  _/_/_/    _/_/_/  _/    _/      _/_/    _/_/      _/_/        

     _/                                                         

_/_/                                                            

                                          

    _/  _/                                

   _/      _/_/_/    _/    _/  _/    _/   

  _/  _/  _/    _/  _/    _/    _/_/      

 _/  _/  _/    _/  _/    _/  _/    _/     

_/  _/  _/    _/    _/_/_/  _/    _/      

```

 :Razz: 

----------

## argasek

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> A jak z wydajnoscia tego?

 

Czytałem opinie ludzi na Rage3D.com, że pod kartami ATi ch...  :Wink: 

----------

## argasek

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> tez mam taka nadzieje 
> 
> problem z atermem rozwiazany - wylaczylem transparency 
> 
> ale przy okazji znalazlem powazniejszy blad - mplayer ma duze trudnosci z -vo xv  obraz raz jest raz nie ma... cale szczescie ze chociaz tvtime dziala poprawnie.
> ...

 

Z MPlayerem są dwa problemy:

- faktyczny problem z -vo xv oraz -vm, który bugreportowałem dawno temu już, zainteresowani - zerknijcie tutaj, niestety zostało to zlane/zbagatelizowane przez devsów

- jest bug z XVideo po stronie X.org: http://freedesktop.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=474, a także XFree 4.4 (w 4.3 nie ma tego problemu).

Poczekałbym jednak na oficjalne 6.8.0 i wtedy zobaczymy co dalej...

----------

## changs

Hm widac ze chlopcy z xorg postarali sie o kombatybilnosc tylko z kde i gnome   :Twisted Evil:  Pod kde nie testowalem ale chodza sluchy ze dobrze jest. Pod gnome 2.7.2 ( bo takie tylko posiadam ) dziala bardzo fajnie. Tyle ze efekt cieni i przezroczystosci nie jest warty zeby porzucac openboxa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## numerodix

Dziala calkiem niezle  :Cool: , i po zmianie z xfree i zainstalowanie nowego drivera nvidia (odpukac), X wydaje sie troche szybszy. Jest metoda na to zeby wszystkie okna byly otwierane przezroczyste bez uzycia transset?   :Question: 

----------

## arsen

puki co, to na razie nie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## (l)user

 *changs wrote:*   

> Hm widac ze chlopcy z xorg postarali sie o kombatybilnosc tylko z kde i gnome   Pod kde nie testowalem ale chodza sluchy ze dobrze jest. Pod gnome 2.7.2 ( bo takie tylko posiadam ) dziala bardzo fajnie. Tyle ze efekt cieni i przezroczystosci nie jest warty zeby porzucac openboxa  

 

Mnie pod gnomem drazni brak wsparcia dla gnome-pannel. Po odpaleniu xcompmgr okna maksymalizuja sie na caly ekran. Poza tym jakos dziwnie przestawiaja sie ikonki na biurku.( Btw z tego co wiem wersja 2.7.2 jeszcze sie nie ukazala, pewnie chodzilo Ci o 2.6.2)

A co do samej przezroczystosci to dziala super  :Smile: .

----------

## arsen

wersja 2.7.* też jest, jest to gnome testowe które bedzie w przyszłości 2.8  :Smile: 

----------

## watex

a ja to testowalem na xfce4 i wyszla totalna kaszana a dotego pozamianie z xfree na xorg niechca mi filmy pod mplayerem isc na sdl  :Sad: 

a na xv ma zawalone jakies 80% procka  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## (l)user

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> wersja 2.7.* też jest, jest to gnome testowe które bedzie w przyszłości 2.8 

 

Ups, no faktycznie 2.7.2 jednak juz wyszlo   :Surprised: 

----------

## argasek

 *watex wrote:*   

> a ja to testowalem na xfce4 i wyszla totalna kaszana a dotego pozamianie z xfree na xorg niechca mi filmy pod mplayerem isc na sdl 
> 
> a na xv ma zawalone jakies 80% procka 
> 
> pozdrawiam 

 

??? To nienormalne. XVideo = akceleracja sprzętowa, obciążenie procesora powinno wtedy pochodzić najwyżej od postprocessingu etc.

----------

## fallow

ja powiem jedno  :Smile: 

w najnowszym cvsi`e z dzis - 30 sierpien - widze ze w portage takze jest juz wersja 903 nie kashani sie juz composite na enlightenmencie  :Smile:  wszystko jest ok  :Smile:  jedyne co sie kashani to epplety   :Smile:  ..super  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

 *fallow wrote:*   

> ja powiem jedno 
> 
> w najnowszym cvsi`e z dzis - 30 sierpien - widze ze w portage takze jest juz wersja 903 nie kashani sie juz composite na enlightenmencie  wszystko jest ok  jedyne co sie kashani to epplety   ..super 
> 
> pozdro 

 no to swietnie ze poprawiaja co trzeba  :Smile:  mozesz sprawdzic czy aterm ma przesuniete swoje pseudoprzezroczyste tlo ? to samo tyczy sie feh (o ile uzywasz), wyswietlal ostatnio obrazy przesuniete, na dole powstawaly smieci.

----------

## fallow

jasne  :Smile: 

nie jest przesuniete  - jest ok , uzywam aterma wlasnie . btw. przydalaby sie prawdziwa , feh nie uzywam  :Smile:  ale sobie pozniej zemerguje hehe

pozdro

----------

## phranzee

no to fajnie ze to poprawili  :Smile:  dzieki za sprawdzenie.

trzeba by zagadac do tworcow aterma  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

ja miałem taki margines na samym dole urxvt, teraz już na tym snapshocie jest ok  :Smile: .

----------

## arsen

i jeszcze jedno naprawili, nie mam przesunięc przycisków w pastu tytułowym  :Very Happy: 

----------

## axquan

No, wreszcie. Zastanawiałem się, czy upgradeować xorga, ale skoro wszystko (czego używam) śmiga jak należy emerga czas zacząć   :Very Happy: 

----------

## syadnom

english version please??

----------

## sofcik

wygląda extra, ale jedno mi nie pasuje - gdy jedno okno widnieje nad drugim to nie można zrobić na adwrót :/

EDIT:

to problem powstały po emerge xorg :/ czyli nic nie jest źle ... uff

----------

## fallow

w wersji cvs , nie pisze juz rc , tylko 6.8.0  :Smile:  data releasue to niby 8  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

jesli kogos interesuje drobna modyfikacja transseta , tak aby mozna bylo podawac w argumentach przezroczystosc i nazwe okna , to moze przyda sie to  :Smile:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=219232

rzecz  trywialna , no ale nie znam xlib i musial najpierw poczytac troche hehe  :Smile: 

teraz moge uruchamiac nareszcie od razu przezroczyste programy  :Smile: 

[edit]

of course niektore programy zmieniaja nazwe okna , np. zeby ustawic 0.6 dla mojego kadu to

```

transset 0.6 "Kadu: 2405223"

```

bmp na poczatku ma name "BMP" , potem ma juz inny  :Smile: 

jak na poczatek ok , ale bedzie trzeba pomyslec nad mozliwoscia podawania klasy...

mozna by tez zrobic jakis fading np. od zero do ile poda uzytkownik  :Smile: 

[/edit]

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

O, super, o tym marzylem, ide to obadać  :Smile: 

----------

## mmad

Czy u was plynnie dziala przesuwanie okien ustawionych przez transset? U mnie wykrzystanie procesora siega blisko 100%.

----------

## arsen

u mnie góra 20%, na największe okna

----------

## fallow

u mnie tez najwieksze okna okolo 50% , athlon 1.0 , geforce 2 gts  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## mmad

No to chyba bede musial poczekac z plynnoscia az ati wypusci lepszy sterownik.

----------

## arsen

ano, na razie to tylko fajnie chodzi na nvidia.

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> ano, na razie to tylko fajnie chodzi na nvidia.

 

Dlatego sie tym narazie nawet nie interesuje  :Sad: 

----------

## mkay

a ja napisze, ze wcale nie jest tak kolorowo;>

1. krzacza sie xpenguins (ktore to powiadamiaja mnie o nowej poczcie). screen: http://imdb.pl/~aye/xpen.jpg

2. niektore okna nie powinny byc cieniowane, a niestety nie da sie tego wylaczyc (przyklad: http://imdb.pl/~aye/crystal/20040824.jpg - chodzi o plugina pokazujacego pogode)

3. krzaczy sie status bar w operze, jezeli jest ustawiony, zeby wyskakiwal na dole jako popup

4. modyfikacja transseta fallow'a nie wiem czemu, ale nie dziala z fvwm (arsen: moglbys potwierdzic?)

---- EDITED ----

5. przypomnialo mi sie - mplayer -vo xv ma problemy z gdesklets (gdesklets powoduje czarne plamy w miejscu niektorych pluginow). -vo x11 niby nie ma tego problemu, ale za to dziala strasznie wolno

----------

## ketjow

[offtopic]

aye, arsen: fane macie te swoje fvwm. Zachecony takim pieknym widokiem zrobilem emerge fvwm no ale niestety pokazalo mi sie cos o wiele brzydszego - nie wglebialem sie w opcje konfiguracji ale wydaje mi sie ze nie tak latwo to tak ladnie zrobic - czy sie myle? moze jakies wskazowki?  :Smile: 

[/offtopic]

----------

## swami

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> [offtopic]
> 
> aye, arsen: fane macie te swoje fvwm. Zachecony takim pieknym widokiem zrobilem emerge fvwm no ale niestety pokazalo mi sie cos o wiele brzydszego - nie wglebialem sie w opcje konfiguracji ale wydaje mi sie ze nie tak latwo to tak ladnie zrobic - czy sie myle? moze jakies wskazowki? 
> 
> [/offtopic]

 

A ja wolę blackboxa, ponieważ używam z nim bbekys  :Wink: 

Nie wiem jak tam jest z badziewiasto-kobylastą fluxboksową podróbką - czy można pozycjonować na 2 sposoby okna, rozciągać itp... W BB można  :Smile: 

Wypasik, to: blackbox+bbrun+bbrb+bbkeys+bbconf (reszta jest zbędna), odpowiednia konfiguracja i nie chcesz nic więcej, no po za gkrellm  :Very Happy: 

POLECAM miśki!

----------

## nelchael

 *swami wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wypasik, to: blackbox+bbrun+bbrb+bbkeys+bbconf (reszta jest zbędna), odpowiednia konfiguracja i nie chcesz nic więcej, no po za gkrellm 
> 
> 

 

Kwestia gustu, moj zestaw:

xftaskbar4 + xfdesktop + xfwm4 + gdesklets

----------

## mysz

to moze wracajac do tematu, tez napisze od siebie ze nie jest zbyt kolorowo:

* uzywam FVWM'a i nie dziala mi hack fallow'a   :Confused: 

* zuzycie proca przy przesuwaniu przezroczystych okien podjezdza pod 95%, weird, a podobnie jak arsen mam nvidie  :Confused: 

* dziwnie zachowuje sie beep-media-player jesli jest zrobiony na przezroczystosc - baaaardzo wolno sie go przesuwa po ekranie...  :Confused: 

* torsmo & root-tail maja ogromne problemy jesli zajedzie na nie jakies okno z cieniami...  :Sad: 

* mplayer sie chrzani   :Confused: 

----------

## fallow

1.obilo mi sie o uszy wlasnie ze na fvwm ta modyfikacja transseta nie dziala . zmienilem to tak aby korzystalo po prostu z aktualnej nazwy okienka .dokladniej przez funkcje Window_With_Name. U mnie na enlightenmencie wszystko jest ok . FVWM zmienia cos w nazwach okien , ze roznia sie one od tych ktore podaje np. "xwininfo" ? 

2.Jak mowil nelchael , wszystko to kwestia gustu i w 100% sie z tym zgadzam , to ze cos roxuje dla kogos nie znaczy ze dla kogos innego takze.mnie sie podoba moj enlightenment http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=48337604641360cb3066d7&p=screen , ale komus innemu moze sie zupelnie nie podobac/

3.w xcompmgr jest jeszcze wiele niedociagniec i nie uzywam go jako stabilnego desktopu  , kiedy mam byc pewny ze wszystko bedzie ok po prostu nie odpalam go  :Smile:  jesszcze nie osiagnal imo bezpieczny poziom  :Sad: 

jak dla mnie cienie i transparency rox  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Jeszcze dluga droga przed X.org zanim bedzie to stabilne  :Neutral:  (szkoda  :Sad:  )

----------

## arsen

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> [offtopic]
> 
> aye, arsen: fane macie te swoje fvwm. Zachecony takim pieknym widokiem zrobilem emerge fvwm no ale niestety pokazalo mi sie cos o wiele brzydszego - nie wglebialem sie w opcje konfiguracji ale wydaje mi sie ze nie tak latwo to tak ladnie zrobic - czy sie myle? moze jakies wskazowki? 
> 
> [/offtopic]

 

jest to ostra dłubanina w ~/.fvwm/fvwm2rc

dla nie cierpliwych jest fvwm-crystal, nim sie pobaw jak chcesz fvwm

http://fvwm-crystal.linux.net.pl/

----------

## arsen

sprawa wydajności, jak już wspomniałem należy poczekać aż wm-y będą wspierac compozite normalnie, a nie przez emulacje przez xcompr, wtedy się dopiero zobaczy jak to jest.

----------

## ketjow

[OT]arsen^: dzieki [/OT]  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

hmmmmmmm

http://freedesktop.org/~xorg/X11R6.8.0/src/

czyżby release ?  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> hmmmmmmm
> 
> http://freedesktop.org/~xorg/X11R6.8.0/src/
> 
> czyżby release ? 

 

W poratge jeszcze cisza: 

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=xorg-x11

----------

## arsen

norma, ebuild do xorg to ponad 1000 linijek  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

tak tak  :Smile:  relase mial / jest dzis - 8mego  :Smile: 

uzywam wersji 6.8.0 z cvs, ale poczekam na ebuilda , w ebuildowej wersji zawsze dokladaja troche fajnych paczow  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> tak tak  relase mial / jest dzis - 8mego 
> 
> uzywam wersji 6.8.0 z cvs, ale poczekam na ebuilda , w ebuildowej wersji zawsze dokladaja troche fajnych paczow 
> 
> 

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Nareszcie  :Smile:  Zobaczymy w jakim kierunku podazy X.org (od tej wersji maja zaczac sie roznice pomiedzy X.org a Xfree (R.I.P) )

PS. po to mam emerge'a, zeby kompilowac sobie ze zrodelek i nie ubabrac sie przy tym zabardzo  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

no nie pisałem że będe to instalował ze żródle  :Smile: , mam i tak z cvs, więc release jest miłym dodatkiem dla mnie  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

na razie na bugzilli jest tylko zgłoszenie nowej wersji release.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63222

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> na razie na bugzilli jest tylko zgłoszenie nowej wersji release.
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63222

 

Dzieki  :Smile:  Zaraz to oblookam  :Smile: 

EDIT:

Hm... sadzilem ze tam juz lezy jakas wstepna wersja ebuilda  :Wink:  Poczekam jednak jeszcze troszke  :Smile: 

----------

## mkay

 *swami wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A ja wolę blackboxa, ponieważ używam z nim bbekys 
> 
> 

 

w fvwm mamy takie rzeczy w standardzie

 *swami wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie wiem jak tam jest z badziewiasto-kobylastą fluxboksową podróbką - 
> 
> 

 

e - a co ma fvwm do fluxboxa? bo, ze blackbox jest jego klonem to wiem, ale fvwm?;>

 *swami wrote:*   

> 
> 
> czy można pozycjonować na 2 sposoby okna, rozciągać itp... W BB można 
> 
> 

 

2? wow. w fvwm mozna na (zebym nie sklamal) 10-15 sposobow;>

----------

## arsen

TRUE, TRUE  :Smile: 

----------

## bugi

czy komukolwiek udało się to uruchomić na sprzęcie innym niż nvidia?, kretnie to chodzi mi o radeona 9800

po za tym nie fartem, że mam nieodpowiedni sprzęt to ciesze się z kierunku w jakim (powolutku) zmierzają Xy

----------

## nelchael

Sa raporty, ze dziala, ale niemrawo  :Neutral: 

----------

## watex

wlasnie pojawil sie ebuild xorg 6.8.0  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *watex wrote:*   

> wlasnie pojawil sie ebuild xorg 6.8.0 

 

arsen^ - Twoje HOWTO przezyje wlasnie druga mlodosc  :Wink: 

----------

## ketjow

yeah, wreszcie  :Smile: 

no to zaprzegamy emerga:]

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> sprawa wydajności, jak już wspomniałem należy poczekać aż wm-y będą wspierac compozite normalnie, a nie przez emulacje przez xcompr, wtedy się dopiero zobaczy jak to jest.

 

Dla uzytkownikow XFCE: http://xfce.lindesign.se/db/viewtopic.php?t=975

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## nelchael

A wiec:

Wstep: ATI Radeon Mobility (Radeon 7000), P4M 1.8GHz - X.Org 6.8.0

Wyniki:

Dziala bezblednie (jedynie desklety krzacza sie z cieniami)

Predkosc: z samymi cieniami jest juz nieciekawie, a z przezroczystoscia jest masakra  :Sad: 

Wyglad: fajny, ale nie wart tak duzej utraty wydajnosci

gxlgears przyspieszylo o 5 klatek na sekunde  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

ja szczesliwie mam nvidie i myka ladnie  :Smile: 

a co do tych zastosowana przezroczystosci , to mi sie tak zlozylo ze mialem w tle odpalonego irca a na tym kadu z przezroczystoscia 0.5 , fajna to sprawa bo widac i to co na ircu i to co na kadu ...i nie trzeba klikac... :Smile:  dobry ficzer 

przywiazalem sie juz do cieni i przezroczystosci hehe ...

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## (l)user

 *fallow wrote:*   

> ja szczesliwie mam nvidie i myka ladnie 
> 
> a co do tych zastosowana przezroczystosci , to mi sie tak zlozylo ze mialem w tle odpalonego irca a na tym kadu z przezroczystoscia 0.5 , fajna to sprawa bo widac i to co na ircu i to co na kadu ...i nie trzeba klikac... dobry ficzer 
> 
> przywiazalem sie juz do cieni i przezroczystosci hehe ...
> ...

 

Obserwowanie kompilacji zza przezroczystego firefoxa tez nie jest zla rzecza he he  :Smile: .

pozdro

----------

## arsen

a ja to wszystko podsumuje.....

Bardzo się ciesze  :Smile: 

ps. trzeba będzie odświerzyc trochę Howto za nieługo  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> a ja to wszystko podsumuje.....
> 
> Bardzo się ciesze 
> 
> ps. trzeba będzie odświerzyc trochę Howto za nieługo 

 

Nietrzeba wiele zmieniac - robilem w/g niego (tylko bez wpisow do /etc/portage, bo mam ~x86 w make.conf)

----------

## fallow

ja tylko dodam od siebie , ze jezeli ktos odpala sobie xcompmgr -c & przed starem / wraz z startem swojego wm`a. pomijajac fakt ze dobrze jest renicowac xorga , warto takze zrenicowac xcompmgr .U mnie poprawilo to fakt ze nie wyrzucaja mi kashany niektore programy ktore wczesniej zawieszaly system.Jesli ktos mial takie niespodzianki to polecam zrobic np. tak : 

w ~/.xinitrc przed swoim wm ...

```

xcmp_renice &

enlightenment ( dla przykladu ;) )

```

gdzie /bin/xcmp_renice (z prawami u+x)

```

# renicowanie Xorg`a , X - nazwa procesu Xorga ( std - "X" )

# -15 nowy piorytet , std 0  

pgrep X | xargs renice -15 

# sleep3 dla pewnosci zeby Xorg zdolala sie w pelni uruchomic , 

# pewnie nie potrzebne ale nie testowalem bez tego ;)

sleep 3

xcompmgrc -c &

sleep 5

# renicowanie procesu xcompmgr na pior na jakim jest Xorg 

pgrep xcompmgr | xargs renice -15 

```

pozniej sprawdzajac na topie X i xcompmgr powinny miec nice -15 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

poprawka kosmetyczna  :Razz: 

to: pgrep X | xargs renice -15 

mozna zapisac: renice -15 `pidof X`

jest 'czysciej'  :Smile: 

wezme sie za xorga jak tylko xoo sie skompiluje  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fallow

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> poprawka kosmetyczna 
> 
> to: pgrep X | xargs renice -15 
> 
> mozna zapisac: renice -15 `pidof X`
> ...

 

ano jest ladniej , fakt  :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Smile: 

greetz:)

----------

## joker

sprobowalem tej przezroczystosci i mam kilka pytan:

1. nie wszystko mi sie robi przezroczyste, np. firefox nie chce, gnu gadu tez nie

2. nie da sie zmienic z tymi cieniami zeby byly tylko z prawej i z dolu a nie wokolo okna? takie cienie mi sie nie podobaja  :Smile: 

a tak to dziala spoko, tylko xosd mi sie kaszani, aha cienie ogolnie wygladaja sztucznie  :Razz: 

 i jeszcze jedno mi sie przypomnialo, xmms ma przezroczysta liste ale glowne okno jest normalne, a w gaim jak dam przezroczystosc a potem jak zminimalizuje do tray'a i przywroce znowu to juz nie jest przezroczyste

kurde, ale sie czepiam, jak baba  :Smile:  przepraszam, chcialem sie tylko podzielic doswiadczeniam, nic do przezroczystosci nie mam  :Smile: 

obiecuje ze teraz to ostatni raz  :Smile: 

zaczalem zmieniac rozmiar okna firefoxa to juz wogole zaczely sie robic dziwne rzczy, potem wylaczylem xcompmgr'a wlaczylem jeszcze raz i zwiesil mi sie komputer.

KONIEC

----------

## nelchael

@joker:

Jak minimalizujesz do traya to okno jest usuwane, a pozniej tworzone na nowo - wiec nie zachowuje stanu przezroczystosci.

Pozatym wiele programow musi miec dorobiona wspolprace z Compozite  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Pozatym wiele programow musi miec dorobiona wspolprace z Compozite 

 ciekawe czy doczekamy sie aterma  :Smile: 

ps. mozna czysciej: snice -15 X  :Very Happy: 

----------

## swami

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> @joker:
> 
> Jak minimalizujesz do traya to okno jest usuwane, a pozniej tworzone na nowo - wiec nie zachowuje stanu przezroczystosci.
> 
> Pozatym wiele programow musi miec dorobiona wspolprace z Compozite 

 

Najlepiej to używać fvwm2 ;-P

----------

## joker

 *Quote:*   

> Najlepiej to uzywac fvwm2 ;-P

 

duzo razy myslalem o zmianie WM ale tak sie zroslem z moim kochanym fluxsikiem ze jest dla mnie niezastapiony  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

u mnie po minimalizowaniu jest wszystko ok ( przezroczytosc jest zachowywana ) 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## ketjow

 *swami wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   @joker:
> 
> Jak minimalizujesz do traya to okno jest usuwane, a pozniej tworzone na nowo - wiec nie zachowuje stanu przezroczystosci.
> 
> Pozatym wiele programow musi miec dorobiona wspolprace z Compozite  
> ...

 a co, w blackbox'ie to dziala? ;-P

----------

## fallow

 *phranzee wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   Pozatym wiele programow musi miec dorobiona wspolprace z Compozite  ciekawe czy doczekamy sie aterma 
> 
> ps. mozna czysciej: snice -15 X 

 

moze napisac do atermowych devow ?  :Smile:  przydaloby sie !

aterm jest w ogole rozwijany, jakis czas temu widzialem tam date modyfikacji na 2002 rok .. ?

----------

## phranzee

 *fallow wrote:*   

> moze napisac do atermowych devow ?  przydaloby sie !
> 
> aterm jest w ogole rozwijany, jakis czas temu widzialem tam date modyfikacji na 2002 rok .. ?

 ciekawe czy dev jeszcze zyje  :Very Happy:  wg sf.net 0.4.2 byla wydana 2001-09-05  :Twisted Evil: 

zawsze mozna sie pokusic o zmiane ulubionego terma  :Wink:  tylko nie wiem czy znajdzie sie godny nastepca.

----------

## ketjow

 *phranzee wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   moze napisac do atermowych devow ?  przydaloby sie !
> 
> aterm jest w ogole rozwijany, jakis czas temu widzialem tam date modyfikacji na 2002 rok .. ? ciekawe czy dev jeszcze zyje  wg sf.net 0.4.2 byla wydana 2001-09-05 
> 
> zawsze mozna sie pokusic o zmiane ulubionego terma  tylko nie wiem czy znajdzie sie godny nastepca.

 moze kuake? *lol*  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

impulse 9

eeee, niedziala  :Razz: 

chodzilo mi raczej o normalniejszy terminal :]

----------

## ketjow

jak sie gra w kuake'a to kuake jest absolutna norma  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

;( ;( ;( bedize placz jak nie zmusi sie devov aterma do tego...hmmm...hmmm...w najgorszym wypadku moze sami to zrobimy  :Smile:  ? 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## swami

 *joker wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Najlepiej to uzywac fvwm2 ;-P 
> 
> duzo razy myslalem o zmianie WM ale tak sie zroslem z moim kochanym fluxsikiem ze jest dla mnie niezastapiony 

 

Polecam -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=220464

Dla mnie wypasik, mam tak:

http://xwinman.org/screenshots/fvwm2-taviso.png

i jeszcze lepiej, bo pozmieniane  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nelchael

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> jak sie gra w kuake'a to kuake jest absolutna norma 

 

Ale inaczej jest do bani  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

proponuje poogladac shoty wedlug interesujacych wm`ow na http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?p=apps  i juz  :Wink: 

zeby bylo latwiej :

http://www.lynucs.org/?enlightenment

http://www.lynucs.org/?fvwm

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

@fallow: nie moglbys moze przerobic transseta zeby od razu odpalal przezroczyste okna? 

cos w stylu: transset (opacity) aterm

?  :Smile: 

albo ostatecznie po pid'zie procesu. chociaz pewnie jest jednak potrzebna nazwa.

//edit:

aterm z transset i compmgr - cpu 0%

aterm i drugi w tle - cpu 0%

2 atermy w tle i nad nimi aterm - cpu szaleje%  :Very Happy: 

chodzi oczywiscie o latanie ww atermem po ekranie.

aha, kursor scrollowania strony w firefoxie nadal smieci  :Confused: 

ps. wie ktos czy da sie troche zmiejszyc cienie?  :Smile: 

jeszcze jeden edit: zauwazyliscie ze zmienil sie 'styl rysowania' okna? tzn na 6.7 okno bylo rysowane od razu cale (w miare mozliwosci  :Very Happy:  ) teraz jest rysowane czesciowo, pod katem 45*. zauwazalne przy przelaczaniu desktopow i szybkim scrollowaniu stron. przy forum najlepiej widac - duzo poziomych linii  :Razz: 

----------

## fallow

@phranzee : juz to zrobilem  :Smile:  w koncu zapragnalem zeby bmp i takie tam odpalaly sie od razu przezroczyste  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1508020

podaje sie transset przezroczystosc "nazwa okna"

trzeba by tez jeszcze dorobic podawanie po klasie , i fading np. od 0 do x .

u mnie na enlightenmencie dziala ok , ponoc nie dziala to pod fvwm.

jaka nazwy okienek te ktore podaje xwininfo 

ps. z ta nazwa tez nie jest najlepsze rozwiazanie , bo nazwa jest zmienna i trzeba to kontrolowac.najlepiej bedzie zeby mozna bylo podac do wyboru nazwe / pid / klase . w wypadku klasy chyba np. ostatnie okno z tej klasy 

pozdro:)

----------

## phranzee

@fallow: wlasnie widzialem te przerobke i dlatego do Ciebie skierowalem pytanie o mozliwosci rozwoju  :Smile: 

co do tego 'rysowania pod katem 45*' to jest widoczne tylko przy zalaczonym xcompmgr.

----------

## fallow

ahaa.. nie zrozumialem za pierwszym razem  :Wink: 

chodzi o to zeby odpalac programy transssetem i podawac przezroczystosc...tak ?  :Smile:  teraz robie jakies programy na zaliczenie (kampania wrzesniowa), ale sprobuje tak zrobic .co np. kiedy program uruchamia kilka okien ( bmp/ xmms ) ...

ale to kurde dobry pomysl jest  :Very Happy: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

tiaaaa, u mnie tez kampania  :Confused: 

----------

## ketjow

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> tiaaaa, u mnie tez kampania 

 u mnie tez   :Mad: 

Ale zauwazylem ze najlepiej mi sie pisze programy wlasnie w sesji -> nie wiem dlaczego. tylko ze z tego wynikaja pozniej krotsze wakacje za zwyczaj  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

 *ketjow wrote:*   

> Ale zauwazylem ze najlepiej mi sie pisze programy wlasnie w sesji -> nie wiem dlaczego. tylko ze z tego wynikaja pozniej krotsze wakacje za zwyczaj 

 to wynika z tego, ze organizm studenta usilnie probuje zajac sie czymkolwiek innym niz nauką  :Very Happy:  ja sie aktualnie wzialem za engine stronki, jakis program mam jeszcze zamiar napisac.

----------

## nelchael

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> to wynika z tego, ze organizm studenta usilnie probuje zajac sie czymkolwiek innym niz nauką  ja sie aktualnie wzialem za engine stronki, jakis program mam jeszcze zamiar napisac.

 

Ja wlasnie bota do ekg2 napisalem  :Smile: 

----------

## tdi

a jak jest z kde 3.3 i latopami ?

czy xorg 6.8 wstaje ladnie po hibernacji ??

swsusp2 ?

----------

## fallow

ja nie mam ani laptopa ani nie uzyam swsup2 .

odnosnie swsup2 , sprawa z reiserem 4 jest juz zalatwiona ? 

na reiserze 3 dziala to w porzadku ? 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *tdi wrote:*   

> a jak jest z kde 3.3 i latopami ?
> 
> 

 

dziala

 *tdi wrote:*   

> czy xorg 6.8 wstaje ladnie po hibernacji ??

 

nie wiem - nie sprawdzalem, ale xfree 4.3 wstawalo

 *tdi wrote:*   

> swsusp2 ?

 

nie wiem  :Smile: 

----------

## tdi

fallow : nie wiem nie uzywam reiserów.

nathanel : mi wstaje xorg 6.7.0 nawet bez patcha wi?c 6.8 powinno tez

a uruchamial ktos to cudo na grafice i830 ??? 

bo cos tam podobno naprawiali ,,,

----------

## nelchael

 *tdi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nathanel : mi wstaje xorg 6.7.0 nawet bez patcha wi?c 6.8 powinno tez
> 
> 

 

nelchael  :Smile: 

Nie korzystam z swsusp, wiec moglem tylko powiedziec jak kiedys bylo jak korzystalem  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=16114

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=15781

kde ma juz pacze  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> kde ma juz pacze 

 

ma ktoś czas żeby przygotować ebuildy?

w drugim linku podano przykład, jak należy postępować

----------

## arsen

ci co mają fvwm-a i w sumie nie tylko, polecam:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216935&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=224

teraz pod fvwm mam tak że jak na pasku tytułowym kręce rolką myszki zmianiam przezroczystosc okna  :Wink: , i napisany modul do fvwm że kazdej aplikacji w jednym pliku mozna przypisac stala przezroczystosc, no wypas  :Smile: , caly czas jestem pod wrażeniem, a na koniec ci co nie maja fvwm, jest tam fajny patch na xcompr, robiący animacje.

----------

## mysz

niestety nie chce mi to za bardzo dzialac  :Rolling Eyes:  tzn., transset niby ustawia wszystko, ale przezroczystosci i tak nie widac  :Sad: 

chociaz jak tak mysle, to problem moze tkwic w tym, ze mam juz 6.8.0, a pacze chyba powstaly gdy jeszcze byly wersje cvsowe...  :Wink: 

----------

## phranzee

a masz odpalonego xcompmgr'a ?

----------

## mysz

heh, oooops, nie mialem wlaczonego xcompmgr'a   :Embarassed:   :Very Happy: 

/edit/

mam jednak pytanie do ludzi uzywajacych FVWM

zauwazylem ciekawa rzecz:

(korzystam z miniaturek okien jakby co) jesli bez wlaczonego xcompmgra przejade mysza nad jakas miniaturka, to zlapie ona na chwile focus, a w momencie jak kursor ja opusci, utraci focus.

dziwna rzecz ma miejsce przy wlaczonym xcompmgr, jesli kursor myszy bedzie nad miniaturka, to owszem, zlapie ona focus, ale juz go nie odda gdy kursor bedzie w innym miejscu (tzn. moze i oddaje, ale chodzi mi o to, ze tak jak wczesniej miniaturka byla troche szara, tak teraz staje sie jasniejsza, tak jakby byla caly czas aktywna)  :Confused: 

czy ma ktos pomysl jak to rozwiazac w konfigu fvwm?   :Sad: 

----------

## arsen

też tak mam, bym musiał siąść i lekko zmodyfikować funkcje thumbnails, by używalo do przezroczystości trensset, wtedy problem zniknie.

----------

## fallow

w nowym xcompmgr sa takze nowe mozliwosci , np.fading  :Smile: 

fading jest fajny , chyba sie nie da w argumentach zmienic niestety jego czasu , trzeba pogrzebac w xcompmgr.c zdaje sie ...

```

OPTIONS 

-d display 

Specifies the display to manage. 

Specifies the display to manage. 

-a Automatic server-side compositing. This instructs the server to 

use the standard composition rules. Useful for debugging. 

-c Client-side compositing with soft shadows and translucency sup- 

port. 

-f When -c is specified, enables a smooth fade effect for transient 

windows like menus, and for all windows on hide and restore 

events. 

-n Simple client-side compositing. 

-s Server-side compositing with hard-edged shadows. 

-C When -c is specified, attempts to avoid painting shadows on pan- 

els and docks. 

-F When -f is specified, also enables the fade effect when windows 

change their opacity, as with transset(1). 

-S Enables synchronous operation. Useful for debugging.

```

zeby zmienic np. szybksoc tak aby fadingu mozna pozmieniac te defaultowe ustawienia w xcompmgr.c 

```

double  fade_in_step =  0.028;

double  fade_out_step = 0.03;

int   fade_delta =   10;

int   fade_time =   0;

```

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

tak, używam fading od paru dni, ale po dluższej pracy mnie irytował, ta animacja naprawde ciut za długo trwa, potem zobacze jak sie to przyśpieszy.

----------

## fallow

no, ja po kilkudziesieciu minutach z opera dostalem...lepiej sie nie wyraze...jak to ustawilem tak jak napisalem... - spodobalo mi sie  :Smile:  ..ale dluzej ( std ) jest nie do uzywania IMO ,za dlugo to trwa...

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

no to step'y pozmieniac i juz  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

a mam pytanie z innej beczki

przesiadlem sie na 6.8.0 i teraz czas uruchomienia programow wydluzyl sie znaczaco i zuzycie proca mi podskoczylo do 99% przy otwieraniu. wczesniej nie pamietam zeby sie takie rzeczy dzialy. czego to moze byc wina?

----------

## phranzee

znowu zainstalowalem xcompmgr'a:

- mplayer ma problemy;

- firefox czasami smieci;

poza tym ok.

fejding jest niezly, ale narazie bez niego przezyje  :Wink:  glupio ze pierw sie bawi animacja 'pustego' okna, a dopiero pozniej je odswieza.

narazie jade z nieduzymi cieniami (6) ale chyba wylacze, glownie z powodu mplayera. w kazdym razie dobrze, ze sie projekt rozwija  :Smile: 

mozliwe ze to cienie samego mplayera powoduja bledy. jezeli tak to mozna by dopisac do xcompmgr'a pomijanie mplayera. umie to robic z panelami, wiec czemu by nie dodac mplayera.  :Smile: 

----------

## skiera

U mnie na fvwm z fadingiem xcompmgr wywala sie na ikonifikacji okien (nie zawsze po pierwszym razie).  W każdym razie po takim wywaleniu fvwm dostaje z powrotem kopa i z powrotem śmiga aż miło.  Trzeba sobie wybrac czy chce sie ladnie, czy szybko. Ja na razie wywalam xcompmgr, ale mam nadzieje ze z czasem te bajery przyspiesza i bede mial ladnie i szybko.

----------

## fallow

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> znowu zainstalowalem xcompmgr'a:
> 
> . jezeli tak to mozna by dopisac do xcompmgr'a pomijanie mplayera. umie to robic z panelami, wiec czemu by nie dodac mplayera. 

 

wlasnie , dobry pomysl  :Smile:  ja o tym wczesniej nie pomyslalem  :Razz: 

tez tak musze zrobic ...

----------

## joker

nikt mi nie pomogl to sobie sam pomoglem (tylko dokladnie nie wiem jak, ale na pewno cos w configu do X'a)

----------

## fallow

hmmm

http://freedesktop.org/~xorg/X11R6.8.1/src/

patch z 6.8.0 na 6.8.1 maz az 34kb ...

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

hehe, no rzeczywiście dużo :>

----------

## nelchael

A ja dopiero niedawno skonczylem zabawe z 6.8.0  :Neutral: 

----------

## krzysz

Mam pytanie, ja jakim sprzecie wy uruchamiacie tego xorg z przezroczystoscia i cienami ze sie nie tnie ?  :Smile:  U mnie na p3 733, 196mb ram musze odczekac dobra chwile az okno zdecyduje sie przesunac. Zainstalowalme stery nvidii i dopisalem to co trzeba do xorg.conf

----------

## arsen

dużo zależy od karty graficznej, widziałem jak ludzie już na Gforce2 mieli problemy z wydajnością, ja mam Gforce 4 MX 440

----------

## krzysz

Tak myslalem ... mam rive tnt2 32 mb. To pewnie przez to.

----------

## arsen

jasne, ta karta nie obsługuje 

Option "RenderAccel" "on"  

więc nie ma prawa płynnie chodzić

----------

## fallow

ja mam athlona 1.0, Geforce 2 GTS .chodzi " lajtowo "  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

GTS to GTS  :Smile: , ja miałem na myśli zwykłe GForce 2 MX  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> GTS to GTS , ja miałem na myśli zwykłe GForce 2 MX 

 

a no...kiedys pamietam nawet sporo dalem za tego GTS`a , ale coz tak jest od lat i bedzie  :Smile: 

BTW.bez "RenderAccel" nvidii chyba nie ma sie w ogole co bawic w transparency i cienie ..

 heh , co do GT* , przydala by sie nowa Alfa GT http://www.alfaromeo.com/ALFAROMEO_COM/uploads/PB_MODEL_EDITORIAL/1073893516/20031209/1_big.jpg .taki maly btw.  :Smile: 

----------

## watex

u mnie na p4 1,6 @ 1,8 z 256mbr i geforce 3 ti 64mb ram zasuwa ladnie nawet bardzo ladnie  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

na gf2mx chodzi dobrze  :Smile: 

----------

## Woocash

U mnie na 900 MHz + GF2 MX100 starsznie się tnie  :Sad: 

----------

## arsen

huh, skrajne komentarze  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

no to konkretniej: axp 2ghz, 512mb, gf2mx400 32mb i chodzi dobrze. gdyby nie mplayer to by chodzilo caly czas  :Razz: 

----------

## arsen

sprzet mam praktycznie ten sam tylko z różnicą karty graficznej, ja mam GForce 4MX, i też plynnie i szybko.

----------

## rampage7

a wiadomo która karta nvidii obsługuje render accel a która nie?

To, że mój GF DDR obsługuje jest pewne - jak to wyłączę to korzystać z komputera się praktycznie nie da.

Mój config to Athlon 1GHz @ 1,5GHz FSB 166, 512MB RAM no i GF DDR.

No i taki łopatologiczny pomiar przeprowadziłem:

Przesuwajac okno (konqueror, 763x503) majac ustawioną rozdzielczość na 1152x864@100Hz ksysguard wskazuje w polu "użytkownik" użycie CPU na około 20 - 25%, natomiast w polu "system" pokazuje 7 - 9%. Czyli można to zaokrąglić do 35%.

Po włączeniu cieni sytuacja wygląda odpowidnio: użytkownik: 35% (przy bardzo szybkim ruchu około 40%); system: okolice 25%.

Ciekawe jest to, że obciążenie CPU przez system jest praktycznie niezależne od szybkosci poruszania oknem, czy tego nad czym okno przesuwamy.

I ostatnie pytanie: czy zauważyliście, że wystarczy włączyć same cienie, by przewijanie strony w firefoxie, czy listy ikon w konqerorze stało się mniej płynne? U mnie od razu to widać. Poprostu animacja jest mneij gładka. Zrobienie okna przeźroczystym już nie powoduje dalszego spadku wydaności.

Zastanawiam, się, czy taka utrata wydaności jest normalna, czy może GF DDR nie wyrabia poprostu. Pod windowsem nvidia ostrzega użytkowników nv10, że przeźroczyste okna powyzej jakiegoś tam rozmiaru (nie pamiętam jakiego, pamiętam tylko sam fakt) mogą nie być płynnie animowane.

----------

## Dawid159

Hmm mam problem odnośnie ustawiania xcompmgr -c i transset, a mianowicie dostaje następujące komunikaty o błędach

```
 xcompmgr -c

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Can't open display

 
```

```
 transset

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

unknown_program:  unable to open display ':0.0'

Bad arguments

Segmentation fault

 
```

Korzystam z xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1, kde 3.3 i sterów nvidii 6111-r1.

W czym może tkwić problem  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sir_skiner

ja mam takie ptanie: mozna sobie jakos ustawic aby zmieniac przezroczystps z poziomu fvwm [np. aktywne okna mniej przezroczyste niz nieaktywne, domyslne wlaczanie przezroczystosci dla kazdego okna itp]?

tak poza tym to mi transset chyba nie dziala, ale o tym jak zbuduje wszysko i sie przesiade ;]

----------

## fallow

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> tak na zachete 
> 
> http://157.158.1.3/~thriadae/desktops/screenshot-20040823_103739.png

 

sorki , troche OT , jaki to font  w terminalu  :Smile:  ?

chetnie bym sobie na taki zmienil.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Wyglada na Fixed, tylko, ze pomniejszony.

----------

## phranzee

afair to bleed2, ale nie jestem pewien

----------

## fallow

no... bleed2 fajny jest  :Smile:  thx

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

sprawdz jeszcze modd-10 z x11fonts-jmk. teraz podstawowa mala czcionka u mnie  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

thx, wyprobuje zaraz  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Ja polecam Galileo na pasek okna  :Wink: 

----------

## phranzee

@fallow: tylko sprawdz gdzie sie te czcionki instaluja, bo afair nie w /usr/share/fonts, trzeba poprawiac.

----------

## Bonk_pb

Xorg-6.8.0-r1 nvidia geforce2 MX 32mb, 256 ramu, dziala nie przeszkadza w pracy... ale czasem sie kaszani przy xcompmgr -c  :Sad:  z ekranu robi sie kaszana i tylko twardy reset pomaga  :Sad: 

a co do cieni to nie zauwazylem zadnych niepraawidlowosci  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

 *Bonk_pb wrote:*   

> a co do cieni to nie zauwazylem zadnych niepraawidlowosci 

 a odpal mplayer -vo xv film.avi :>

----------

## fallow

 *Bonk_pb wrote:*   

>  czasem sie kaszani przy xcompmgr -c  z ekranu robi sie kaszana i tylko twardy reset pomaga 
> 
> 

 

mnie pomoglo renicowanie xow i xcompmgr 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Bonk_pb

 *phranzee wrote:*   

>  *Bonk_pb wrote:*   a co do cieni to nie zauwazylem zadnych niepraawidlowosci  a odpal mplayer -vo xv film.avi :>

 

Dziala... kaszani sie tylko gdy terminal jest pod  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

bump 

jest cos takiego na cvs`ie...

```

X Window System Version 6.8.1.99

Release Date: 2 October 2004 + cvs

```

widac ze chlopcy nie stoja w miejscu  :Very Happy:   :Smile: 

ciekawy kiedy ebuild w portage  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## sir_skiner

a jak sie gierki wam sprawuja? bo mi frozen-bubble dziala dobrze tylko bez wlaczonego xcompmgr. a foobilard zupelnie nie dziala, tylko tu juz nie wiem czego to jest wina...

----------

## joker

w najnowszym fluxboxie (r4) jest juz mala implementacja przezroczystosci ! ! ! 

mozna ustawic przezroczystosc menu, okna sfokusowanego i niesfokusowanego. poki co z problemow to zauwazylem ze jezeli mamy ustawione rozne przezroczystosci dla focus, unfocus to jak zmienimy pulpit to na drugim czasami ustawia dla focus i unfocus taka sama przezroczystosc, no i mplayer jak zwykle nie dziala dobrze, a jak odpale go z konsoli to xcompmgr wyrzuca Segmentation fault i nie ma przezroczystosci  :Smile: 

----------

## galimedes

 *joker wrote:*   

> w najnowszym fluxboxie (r4) jest juz mala implementacja przezroczystosci ! ! ! 
> 
> mozna ustawic przezroczystosc menu, okna sfokusowanego i niesfokusowanego. poki co z problemow to zauwazylem ze jezeli mamy ustawione rozne przezroczystosci dla focus, unfocus to jak zmienimy pulpit to na drugim czasami ustawia dla focus i unfocus taka sama przezroczystosc, no i mplayer jak zwykle nie dziala dobrze, a jak odpale go z konsoli to xcompmgr wyrzuca Segmentation fault i nie ma przezroczystosci 

 

Mógł byś podrzucić kawałek konfiga z stylu który odpowiada za to   :Question: 

----------

## joker

to nie jest kwestia configa, jak zainstalujesz nowego fluxa to w konfiguracji pojawia sie nowa opcja

menu -> flux menu -> configure -> transparency

i tam ustawiasz czy ma uzywac pseudo przezroczystosci (tak jak do tej pory) czy prawdziwej i ustawiasz tam odpowiednie wartosci. jak uzywasz prawdziwej to musisz miec odpalonego xcompmgr'a (np dodaj w .xinitrc xcompmgr & przed startem flux'a)  

jak nie bedzie dzialac od razu zrestartuj fluxa (ew X'a)

----------

## galimedes

 *joker wrote:*   

> to nie jest kwestia configa, jak zainstalujesz nowego fluxa to w konfiguracji pojawia sie nowa opcja
> 
> menu -> flux menu -> configure -> transparency
> 
> i tam ustawiasz czy ma uzywac pseudo przezroczystosci (tak jak do tej pory) czy prawdziwej i ustawiasz tam odpowiednie wartosci. jak uzywasz prawdziwej to musisz miec odpalonego xcompmgr'a (np dodaj w .xinitrc xcompmgr & przed startem flux'a)  
> ...

 

Heh prawde mówiąc psełdo nie działa ale z xcompmgr -n jest bomba big THX   :Wink: 

----------

## joker

na pseudo bedzie dzialac tylko przezroczystosc menu, toolbara, obramowan okien itp (tak jak bylo do tej pory) a na true przezroczyste jest juz wszystko. gdyby nie mplayer i xosd (chociaz tego moglbym jeszcze nie uzywac po prostu) to bym juz przy tym zostal a tak to wrocilem do pseudo   :Mad: 

----------

## galimedes

 *joker wrote:*   

> na pseudo bedzie dzialac tylko przezroczystosc menu, toolbara, obramowan okien itp (tak jak bylo do tej pory) a na true przezroczyste jest juz wszystko. gdyby nie mplayer i xosd (chociaz tego moglbym jeszcze nie uzywac po prostu) to bym juz przy tym zostal a tak to wrocilem do pseudo  

 

Ale już rozwiazałem to   :Smile: 

dodałem do meny xcompmgr i jak mam włączyć gmplayera to kill i mozna oglądać jak obejże to spowroten załącze i będzie lux  :Smile: 

----------

## Catz

A mi zadziałało na Radeonie 9200 (na sterowniku z x.org "radeon") z x.org 6.8.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *Catz wrote:*   

> A mi zadziałało na Radeonie 9200 (na sterowniku z x.org "radeon") z x.org 6.8.

 

Moglbys wkleic odpowiedni kawalek z xorg.conf?

----------

## n3wbi3

Postanowiłem spróbować truetransparency na moim x.org. Zainstalowałem najnowsze sterowniki nvidii wyedytowalem xorg.conf tak jak powinno być. Uruchamiam Xy i wszystko działa ok. Nie ma żadnych błędów. Odpalam 

```
xcompmgr -C
```

 i uzyskuje przezroczystość na wszystkim co jest na pulpicie. Żadnej zwieszki, nawet fajnie to wygląda  :Smile: . No ale dlaczego wszystko od razu staje się przezroczyste ?? Może trzeba wyedytować jakieś pliki od xcompmgr ??

Gdy odpalam xcompmgr z obojętnie jakim parametrem lub bez to też ustawia mi się przezroczystość :].  Nie mam żadnych skoków użycia procka przy przesuwaniu okien.

Posiadam:

xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1

kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-r2

nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629 , z ebuilda z tąd https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=247704

karta graficzna GeForce MX 400 64mb :/ (stara ale jara  :Smile: )

manager okien fluxbox 0.9.10-gentoo-r4

xcompmgr-1.1.1

opengl-update-1.8.1-r1

Aha przy starcie fluxboxa chce uzyskać prawdziwą przezroczystość, a nie pseudo, więc do .xinitrc dopisałem exec xcompmgr -n. Po dopisaniu tego fluxbox sie nie odpala. Zostaje tylko czarne tło i kursorek w kształcie krzyżyka. 

Czy ktoś się spotkał z takim problemem ??

Pozdrówki. Licze na waszą pomoc. Na razie jakoś ze wszystkim sobie radziłem, ale co z tym zrobić to nie wiem  :Sad: [/url]

----------

## joker

jak ustawisz we fluxie true transparency i w .xinitrc dasz xcompmgr -C & to bedziesz mial wszystkie okna przezroczyste (i te na pulpicie i te nowo otwierane, po prostu wszystkie) 

jezeli chcesz miec przezroczyste okna tylko niektore to musisz wylaczyc we fuxie true trans. (wlaczyc pseudo)

----------

## n3wbi3

Po dodaniu do .xinitrc xcompmgr -C & to wysztkie okna są przezroczyste, ale np. gkrellm który uruchamiany jest ze startem fluxboxa juz nie jest taki do końca, dopiero po przejechaniu po nim kursorem  :Smile: . Obojętnie jak ustawiam xcompmgr -o "jakas tam wartość" to zawsze przezroczystość jest taka sama. Jak zrobić żeby tylko wybrane okna były przezroczyste. W howto napisane jest, że transset ma służyć do tworzenia okien przezroczystymi. U mnie jest odwrotnie. Domyślnie po odpaleniu xcompmgr wszystko jest przezroczyste a transset i klikniecie myszka na okno powoduje usunięcie przezroczystości. Chce używać true transparency, ale dlaczego również przezroczystość menu fluxboxa i paska nie nie działą ??. tzn, działa na pseudo transparency, ale nie normalnie gdy mam w .xinitrc xcompmgr. 

Pozdrowki. Licze na Waszą pomoc

----------

## joker

no bo transset wlacza przezroczystosc albo ja wylacza a ze Ty masz wlaczone  no to transset Ci wylaczy przezroczystosc okna. co do menu to powinno dzialac wszystko cacy. moze masz cos zle ustawione w init. zobacz jakie masz wartosci tych ustawien:

```
session.screen0.slit.alpha

session.screen0.window.focus.alpha

session.screen0.window.unfocus.alpha

session.screen0.toolbar.alpha

session.screen0.menu.alpha

session.screen0.menuAlpha
```

jak jest 0 to nie bedzie przezroczyste

----------

## n3wbi3

session.screen0.slit.alpha:     251

session.screen0.window.focus.alpha:     116

session.screen0.window.unfocus.alpha:   145

session.screen0.toolbar.alpha:  91

session.screen0.menuAlpha:      109

No to co zrobić, żeby xcompmgr nie ustawial od razu wszystkiego przezroczystego ??

----------

## joker

przy takich ustawieniach powinienes miec przezroczyste wszystko oprocz slit'a (max 255 - nieprzezroczyste)

 *Quote:*   

> No to co zrobić, żeby xcompmgr nie ustawial od razu wszystkiego przezroczystego ??

 

nie wlaczac  :Smile: 

----------

## RedHand

To ja jeszcze troszkę pociągnę waŧek. Czy komuś oprócz mnie dziejie się tak?:

1. Pełno artefaktów w FF i innych programach

2. Przy przeciąganiu/rozciąganiu okien (oprócz artefaktów) zużycie procka skacze do 99%

Wydaje mi się, że na sprzęcie: AthlonXP 2000+, GF6600GT + 512MB ramu tak nie powinno się robić.

----------

## wodzik

mialem tak kiedys i byla to wina zle ustawionego xorga. teraz mam 

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nv"

    VendorName  "nvidia"

    BoardName   "nvidia"

     Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

     Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
```

kiedys mialem fragmet z:

Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

nie w tym miejscu co trzeba i dawalo takie efekty

pozdrawaim wodzik

----------

## RedHand

No niestety.Artefakty występują dalej. Czyli winy trzeba szukać gdzie indziej.

----------

## ketjow

 *RedHand wrote:*   

> No niestety.Artefakty występują dalej. Czyli winy trzeba szukać gdzie indziej.

 tez mam taki problem, gdzies nawet podpisalem sie pod jakims bugreportem na x.org i wina ponoc jest po stronie sterownikow nvidii.. wiec niestety nic raczej nie zrobimy.. tylko czekac pozostaje

----------

